# Looking for a good RAT clone. Opinions??



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

So I've got nothing better to do right now but look for a good RAT clone. Lol. I used to have a Rat which I modded and liked but you know how it is....SOLD. Anyways, my interest was piqued after a JHS All-American was posted on the forum. Of course, I didn't move fast enough because the fence was just way too comfortable. So I did some poking around and found two that interest me. I was just wondering if anyone can recommend other Rat clones or modded ones that I should consider.

I've looked up and am interested in a JHS All-American or a ARC Soothsayer. Any other good ones out there?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I like my Lovecraft Chupacabra.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a Hartman LM308 for a while, two stages of gain.
A pretty cool pedal, but I didn't bond with it.

I think that VFE has a RAT clone out too, though I haven't tried it.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That pedal company out of greece - I can't believe I forgot their name. Theirs was very good, but nothing beats a vintage rat.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I really like my VFE Alpha Dog. Classic Rat tones, the much maligned Turbo Rat, a germanium treble booster and sweet diode lift OD. Many V1s have volume loss issues with anything other than straight up diode lift but the VFE fellow was fixing them for free if you sent them to him. Not sure if that is still the case. I never had it done. The Fat knob helps get rid of some of the Rat's inherent brightness but sacrifices gain too. It's very tweakable and since it no longer seems to be an "it" pedal you can get them relatively cheap. Well worth a look.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder if it would be worth it to pick up a used RAT and mod it. Or even a BYOC. Some of the boutique builders want a lot of cash for the clones. Has anyone ever done a comparison?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I wonder if it would be worth it to pick up a used RAT and mod it. Or even a BYOC. Some of the boutique builders want a lot of cash for the clones. Has anyone ever done a comparison?


I've owned a shitload of rats, I've had keeley a few of them. I've even had a deucetone with both sides modded by keeley with a new chip and older chip installed and nothing compares to the 1981 rat - including the original 1985, and the 1985 reissue. Of course, this is my opinion.

the clone I was referring to earlier was a Jam Rattler.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

The YouTube videos for the Rattler sound pretty decent.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The VFE line are reasonably priced...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/vfe-pedals-alpha-dog-v2

A Mike Hermans demo...

[video=youtube;6vac2tc31lo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vac2tc31lo[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've owned a couple of RATs and built several, always with LM308 chips. Tell you what, the little Mooer Black Secret sounds as good as any of them. Has switch for clipping diodes change from low gain to LED's for higher gain = RAT2. Awesome sounding pedal on the cheap.


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

Is a clone an exact replica?

If so why settle for clone when you can get the original or real thing? where a $20 diff shouldn't be a factor.

Do they use some "after-market" parts like they do in cars?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That pedal company out of greece - I can't believe I forgot their name. There's was very good, but nothing beats a vintage rat.


Crazy Tube Circuits Starlight pedal.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> The VFE line are reasonably priced...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/product/vfe-pedals-alpha-dog-v2
> 
> A Mike Hermans demo...
> 
> [video=youtube;6vac2tc31lo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vac2tc31lo[/video]


What tune is that??? 

I'd love to play that with my looper...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had a few myself

I had the newer non 308 RAT, which is garbage.
I've had a whiteface reissue which was pretty damn good
and a hartman LM308 which was almost as good as the WF reissue but had a weird volume hump when you dialed it past a certain point.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Interesting. I was looking at a Hartman LM308. Seems to have decent reviews as well.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I had a Mooer Black Secret lined up on Craigslist but then I found a used Soothsayer on TGP for a really good price - even with exchange. Can't wait to try it out.


----------

